# Tascam US-122 or 144 vs. E-mu 0404 USB



## Brian B (Mar 12, 2010)

I just received a calibrated ECM mic and an Blue Icicle mic pre. I want to use the device with my laptop (Dell Studio 1537 running Windows XP) and properly calibrate my soundcard as well as have a clean audio output (only have headphone out currently), so I'm trying to return the icicle.

Ok, so question 1: Is there any benefit to getting the 144mk.II with output level control vs. the 122mk.II? (I don't need the digital output for any reason.) Is there any other difference worth the upgrade?

Question 2: Is it worth the difference in price to go the the E-mu 0404 for any reason?

Thanks a bunch!

Brian


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Brian!




> 1: Is there any benefit to getting the 144mk.II with output level control vs. the 122mk.II? (I don't need the digital output for any reason.) Is there any other difference worth the upgrade?
> 
> Question 2: Is it worth the difference in price to go the the E-mu 0404 for any reason?


For the purposes of running REW, there's no reason to go with the 144 or 0404 over the 122, unless they have features that would be worthwhile for other applications you might have a use for. The 122 works well with XP, but I don't think I've seen anyone using the mk II version yet. It never hurts to Google for some reviews before buying any sound card, to see if anyone has complained about isit not working well with your operating system.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Brian B (Mar 12, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Brian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne. Really the only negatives have been with customer support and use on a Mac for the Tascam. My guess is that customer support is going to be poor from both these companies (these days), so no big deal--and I have the forum!

My other use of the product would be to transfer some LP "needle drops" to do some table/cartridge comparisons. If one of the products offered a better A/D then that would be reason to pick it, otherwise I'm inclined to go with the Tascam (and I like the look of it better too).

Thanks much,
Brian


----------



## Brian B (Mar 12, 2010)

Ordered the Tascam and should have by mid next week--will see how it works.

B.


----------



## J-Hawk88 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The 122 works well with XP, but I don't think I've seen anyone using the mk II version yet.


FWIW, I am just getting started with the 144MKII. I am using it on an old ThinkPad A22p (USB 1.1 :rolleyesno with Win XP and so far am not having any problems. However, I am a noob so I might not even know if I am having a problem. I calibrated the soundcard last night and did a couple of measurement sweeps and all looks well. I hope to do some real measuremnts soon. I am using REW primarily as a learning exercise and to sanity check my Audyssey Sub Eq and MultEQ Pro calibration.


----------

